# B13 Oil Pan Gasket Repair



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

Was wondering if I could get a couple pointers to the members that have done this before. Do I need to remove the center support that the rear motor mount is connected to , to remove all the pan bolts? Also what would be the best tool to pry the OEM gasket and sealer without damaging the pan? Its leaking like a SOB I was going to attempt the job in the morning. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I have used a piece of 2x4 and placed the long side against the pan and hit it with a rubber hammer. To avoid denting the oil pan. 

Let me know if this helps in the removal of the pan. I can try and explain it better if needed.


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

So about a 6" piece of wood against the pan on the front and back tapping it with a rubber hammer should loosen it properly? I was just under the car now and see that two bolts all the way the right near the tranny are quiet hard to get to .. Is removing the center support necessary to get them out ?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

MELSPACE02 said:


> Is removing the center support necessary to get them out ?


I dont remember 100%. You might have to, i re-sealed the pan in my old 1.6 about 2 years ago then sold the car.


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Did you just use the gasket to seal it or did you use some rtv or other sealer as well as the gasket?


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

So I have removed all the bolts except for the two near the tranny. I removed the center cross member with rear motor mount but how in the hell do I get these two 10mm bolts off. I tried my thin sleeved sockets and they still wont get around them???


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I used rtv sealent


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Use a longer socket and an extension?

Damn, you werent lying about the leak!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont remember how i got those out 

But i remember the stud and nut turned out together.


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

zacward said:


> Use a longer socket and an extension?
> 
> Damn, you werent lying about the leak!


Tell me about it.. You should see the side of the car, Ill post photo tomorrow. I pushed this poor little b13 to its limit. Well I got the two bolts off by removing the panel got some help here 

http://www.nissanforums.com/e-ca-series-ga16i-engines/11436-sentra-oil-pan-removal.html

Anyways im back out in the morning to finish the job along with some new front brake pads.. Just need to remove the exhaust section to get the pan fully out.


----------



## j-pizzle (Apr 15, 2007)

updates with pix ?


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

In order to get those two bolts off- i know why its a pain- because the socket wont fit on there! 
And then if you have a 10mm wrench, its rediculous how little it turns. 
But that black 'wall' or shield whatever that your socket is rubbing up against- you're gonna have to take that off as well. it's just a guard. and i think its just like 2 bolts or nuts to take that off. 
and as far as prying off the oil pan- i just used a sharpened piece of wood and a hammer to get mines off.
But- make sure you are 100% sure (well, i guess its too late now) that it is indeed your oil pan that is leaking. 
More than likely it is going to be your Front Crankshaft Oil seal that is leaking. 
If after this fix, your oil pan looks like its still leaking- that what it is. 
Fortunate for you, we have a great how-to write up on this forum.
In fact, i just did mine last night. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

In order to get those two bolts off- i know why its a pain- because the socket wont fit on there! 
And then if you have a 10mm wrench, its rediculous how little it turns. 
But that black 'wall' or shield whatever that your socket is rubbing up against- you're gonna have to take that off as well. it's just a guard. and i think its just like 2 bolts or nuts to take that off. 
and as far as prying off the oil pan- i just used a sharpened piece of wood and a hammer to get mines off.
But- make sure you are 100% sure (well, i guess its too late now) that it is indeed your oil pan that is leaking. 
More than likely it is going to be your Front Crankshaft Oil seal that is leaking. 
If after this fix, your oil pan looks like its still leaking- that what it is. 
Fortunate for you, we have a great how-to write up on this forum.
In fact, i just did mine last night. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## j-pizzle (Apr 15, 2007)

I just recently did the oil pan gasket...no more leaks 

Then few days later..I see leaking on the back of the engine... come to find out the oil filter had a faulty gasket.... doh !


----------

